# Greetings



## A.E.M.M.W.F (Apr 10, 2020)

Greetings to all ! My name is Alexandra ! 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook (Apr 10, 2020)

Greetings. I responded elsewhere to your post on feminine masonry.


----------



## Chaz (Apr 10, 2020)

Greetings and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 11, 2020)

Greetings and welcome to the forum.


----------



## TonyT2020 (Apr 14, 2020)

A.E.M.M.W.F said:


> Greetings to all ! My name is Alexandra !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


Greetings and welcome.


----------



## Bloke (Apr 14, 2020)

Greetings and Welcome


----------



## JanneProeliator (Apr 15, 2020)

Hello from Finland and welcome.


----------



## Victoria Bonadonna (May 1, 2020)

Greetings dear sister!  I am from Rome, Italy in the S.O.M.I. obedience!!  I am also new here and I am very glad to see another female mason!!  Thank you for attaching the My Freemasonry app!  I looked for it before, but didn't find it.  Very nice to connect with you.


----------



## TonyT2020 (May 9, 2020)

Victoria Bonadonna said:


> Greetings dear sister!  I am from Rome, Italy in the S.O.M.I. obedience!!  I am also new here and I am very glad to see another female mason!!  Thank you for attaching the My Freemasonry app!  I looked for it before, but didn't find it.  Very nice to connect with you.



Greetings and welcome. It is nice to see the female Masonry thriving as it is in Europe.


----------



## Victoria Bonadonna (May 12, 2020)

Thank you very much!


----------

